# Hilarious co-sleeping cartoon/gag



## youngspiritmom (Mar 5, 2010)

Had to share this on MDC!!!!









http://9gag.com/gag/2055169


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

This was EXCELLENT. I forward maybe two things a year, and this one made the cut.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

